# How do I register for my Illinois state test?



## ryanlovesBTBAM (Dec 21, 2013)

I just finished my EMT-B class last week and was a little confused as to how to register for my state certification testing. We were given packets for a website called continental testing which I did sign up with an account at and make a $20 payment for the test. Do I have to wait for their approval before I can register for the test or is there something I'm missing? For anyone with experience with this, any help would be greatly appreciated. I do not know if it matters or not but I am from Illinois.


----------



## MMiz (Dec 22, 2013)

This page has some information:



> Effective with CBT Testing, all candidates will receive an email from  CTS requesting an Email validation. Candidates should click on the address given and that will accomplish  the validation process. If the address does not work within the email,  cut and paste to your browser address line. If this process fails, call  the CTS screener who will manually complete the validation. If you don't  receive a validation email within two (2) weeks of applying, contact  the CTS screener.
> *ALL CANDIDATES WILL BE CONTACTED BY EMAIL FROM PSI WHEN APPROVAL TO TEST IS DETERMINED.* YOU HAVE *90 DAYS*  FROM THE DATE OF THE EMAIL TO SCHEDULE AND TAKE YOUR EXAM. IF YOU DO  NOT COMPLETE YOUR EXAMINATION WITHIN 90 DAYS, YOUR FEE IS FORFEIT. IF  YOU MUST CHANGE OR CANCEL YOUR TEST DATE, YOU *MUST* NOTIFY PSI WITHIN TWO (2) BUSINESS DAYS.
> *Read the  EMT Basic Study Guide for information regarding examination Time, Location & Date *
> 
> ...


----------

